# ابحث عن كتب PIC Microcontroller



## agent (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ارجو مساعدتي في البحث عن كتب اساسيات ال PIC Microcontroller
والبرمجة بلغة السي لل PIC Microcontroller

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد ماهر (1 فبراير 2007)

أخي عندي كتب كثيره عن الpic
ولكني لم أستطع رفعها,
أنا كنت أستخدم هذا الموقع للرفع
www.zupload.com
ولكني كلما حاولت رفع أحد الكتب يحدث ERROR ولا يكتمل الرفع
سأبحث عن موقع آخر للرفع 
وان كنت تعرف موقع اخر فاخبرني


----------



## خالد ماهر (1 فبراير 2007)

لقد قمت بتحميل كتاب على موقع رفع جديد
http://www.mailbigfile.com/80d37e7fb92c7735e17b9bff9540d3ab/listFiles.php

أخبرني اذا كان يعمل لأرفع لك غيره


----------



## agent (1 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر لك ماهر على الكتاب واللنك شغال مية مية 
سوف اقرا الكتاب ان شاء الله واذا اردت ان تفيدني بكتب اكثر 
هذا *****ي 
abdullahi.iraq***********


----------



## بحر الاسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

*Programming in C (3rd Edition) (Developer's Library)*

*Summary:*

Learn C programming from one of the best. *Stephen Kochan¿s* _Programming in C_ is thorough with easy-to-follow instructions that are sure to benefit beginning programmers. In its third edition, the style in this book remains true to the simple, instructional style of previous editions. It provides you with updated and relevant examples of how C programming can be used with small, fast programs, similar to the programming used by large game developers such as Nintendo. If you want a one-stop-source for C programming, this book is it


رابط التحميل
http://mihd.net/p0zm4k
او

http://rapidshare.com/files/12905055/0672326663.zip-Programming.in.C.3rd.ed.zip


----------



## بحر الاسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 1899013067
*Title:* PIC C : An Introduction to Programming the Microchip PIC in C
*Author:* Nigel Gardner
*Publisher:* Custom Computer Services Inc.
*Publication Date:* 2000-08-31
*Number Of Pages:* 150
*Average Amazon Rating:* 3.5

Editorial Description 
This book is intended to introduce engineers to the C language for designs operating on the Microchip PIC family. The CCS and HI TECH C compilers are covered in the examples section and reference is made to both compilers in the text. Covers the Components of C, Variables, Functions, Operators, Program Control, Arrays/Strings, Pointers, Structures and Unions and Examples. The text is littered with examples and exercises. ...read whole description

رابط التحميل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VLSZB576

Password: www.phuquoconline.net


----------



## بحر الاسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

*Title:** Programming PIC Microcontrollers with PICBASIC (Embedded Technology)*
*ISBN:* 1589950011
*Author:* Chuck Hellebuyck
*Publisher:* Newnes
*Edition:* Bk&CD-Rom edition (December 30, 2002)
*Paperback:* 256 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/re...N%2F1589950011
*Summary:*
This comprehensive tutorial assumes no prior experience with PICBASIC. It opens with an introduction to such basic concepts as variables, statements, operators, and structures. This is followed by discussion of the two most commonly used PICBASIC compilers. The author then discusses programming the most common version of the PIC microcontroller, the 15F84. The remainder of the book examines several real-world examples of programming PICs with PICBASIC. In keeping with the integrated nature of embedded technology, both hardware and software are discussed in these examples; circuit details are given so that readers may replicate the designs for themselves or use them as the starting points for their development efforts.

*Offers a complete introduction to programming the world´s most commonly used microcontroller, the Microchip PIC, with the powerful but easy to use PICBASIC language
*Gives numerous design examples and projects to illustrate important concepts
*Accompanying CD contains the source files and executables discussed in the book as well as an electronic version of the book

رابط التحميل
http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=D42U3E1F


----------



## بحر الاسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

*ISBN:* 0071361723
*Author:* Myke Predko
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill/TAB Electronics
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0071361723
*Supplier:* 
*Summary:*
This book is a fully updated and revised compendium of PIC programming information. Comprehensive coverage of the PICMicros' hardware architecture and software schemes will complement the host of experiments and projects making this a true, "Learn as you go" tutorial. New sections on basic electronics and basic programming have been added for less sophisticated users along with 10 new projects and 20 new experiments. New pedagogical features have also been added such as "Programmers Tips" and "Hardware Fast FAQs". 
Key Features:
* Printed Circuit Board for a PICMicro programmer included with the book! This programmer will have the capability to program all the PICMicros used by the application.
* Twice as many projects including a PICMicro based Webserver 
* Twenty new "Experiments" to help the user better understand how the PICMicro works. 
* An introduction to Electronics and Programming in the Appendices along with engineering formulas and PICMicro web references.

روابط التحميل
size: 40 MB
http://mihd.net/1.774/Myke_Predko-Programming_and_customizing_PIC_microcontroller_MAZ.part1.rar.html

*size:* 39.06 MB
http://mihd.net/1.775/Myke_Predko-Programming_and_customizing_PIC_microcontroller_MAZ.part2.rar.html


----------



## بحر الاسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

*PIC Microcontroller Project Book : For PIC Basic and PIC Basic Pro *





روابط التحميل
http://mihd.net/7.3682/PIC_microcontroller_project_book_MAZ.rar.html


----------



## بحر الاسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

كفاية كدة
اى خدمة


----------



## خالد ماهر (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا بحر الاسلام
وجزاك الله خيرا على جهدك وتعبك في خدمة اخوانك


----------



## خالد ماهر (1 فبراير 2007)

هذا كتاب للمبتدئين 

http://www.m5zn.com/download4.php?filename=17a3a38564.pdf


----------



## agent (2 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر لك بحر الاسلام علة هذي الكتب واني بصراحة شفتهة على الامزون وكنت ناوي اشتري واحد من الكتب الى ان اعطيتني انتة الرابط.
لكن الحقيقة المرة اني لم استطع تحميل الملفات من الميكا ابلود 
الكتاب الذي استطعت ان احمله هو 
Programming_and_customizing_PIC_microcontroller_

الاخ خالد ماهر اللنك شغال وجاري تحميل الكتاب والف شكر الك 

واتمنى اذا عدكم الكتب ان ترسلوها على العنوان الخاص بي اذا ممكن 
abdullahi.iraq2gmail.com


----------



## Alucky4ever (4 فبراير 2007)

1000 شكر مقدما


----------



## خالد ماهر (4 فبراير 2007)

في المشاركة رقم 3 من هذا الموضوع وضعت رابط لأحد كتب الpic
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل الآن للأسف
لذا قمت برفعه مره أخرى على هذا الرابط
http://www.m5zn.com/download4.php?filename=bc1d0440d3.pdf


----------



## الموحد (9 مارس 2007)

It doesn't work !


----------



## mouathmf (26 مايو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------

